# the best way to get a villager to change clothes?



## deerliing (Nov 22, 2017)

i've been wanting to get a few of my villagers new clothing that would match my town theme, but i can't seem to make them budge from their current clothing choice (ruby and fang are currently wearing very ugly neon tees)

what's a surefire way to make a villager change their clothes?? i've tried lots of stuff over the years but none seemed to work. (found out that sending them clothing via mail makes them more likely to display it in their house instead of wearing it..)


----------



## Cascade (Nov 22, 2017)

If you want to change their specific clothes make sure send them a mail at least 5x with clothes


----------



## Moon Witch (Nov 22, 2017)

instead of trying to make them wear premade shirts which can take forever as you have learned, you could make some shirts that go with your town theme and display them in able sisters. most of my villagers are now wearing the shirts i designed and i think they look really nice


----------



## CaramelCookie (Nov 22, 2017)

This is not a surefire way, but I've also noticed that everytime you create a new character and talk to each animal they give them several tutorials, and one is always about changing clothes, in which event the animal always changes and gives their old shirt to the player. The thing is you can't control the new shirt and also it'd be hard to guess which animal would give this specific tutorial... it's probably better to use the able sisters design method.


----------



## Spooky. (Nov 22, 2017)

I've heard the best way is to spam mail the shirt to them. They tend to display the first then eventually will wear one.


----------



## Hypno KK (Nov 22, 2017)

If you're ok with them displaying shirts in their house you can just spam them with clothes. 

If not, there was a method I figured out when I had more time and patience. I don't remember it that well so I hope I'm not missing anything, but basically you'd save your game a bit before one of the mail rounds (I used the 5 PM one so I'd save at 4:55 or something). Then I'd mail the shirt to that village, wait a bit past the mail hour (I think 5-10 mins) and find that villager again. If they weren't wearing the shirt I reset and set my clock back to 4:55 and repeat the whole process again.

It took forever but I finally got one of my villagers to wear the clothes she's still wearing to this day. It also worked for getting villagers to display specific items in their homes. I was waaaaay too perfectionistic about my town, looking back.


----------



## Jessicapony13 (Nov 22, 2017)

Rod's original shirt is arguably ugly. I decided considering he was going to be one of my main villagers(dreamies) I would make him look good. I went to the able sisters and purchase a number 3 shirt. I sent it him in the mail. The next day he was walking around it. When Alice asked for a change of style or something along the lines, I gave her a cloudy tee. She took the tee and thanked me but she didn't put it on. I actually tested the theory after this by then mailing deli a zipper shirt. Without doubt, he put it on. In my opinion to successfully give a villager an item of clothing in order for them to wear it mailing is the best option.


----------



## BigMikey (Nov 22, 2017)

If they're wearing something you don't like, just talk to Isabelle and select 'problematic citizens'. 

There's an option to stop the offending villager from wearing that shirt. 

It might help.


----------



## stitchmaker (Nov 22, 2017)

The just before 5pm mailing a shirt might be the best option.   I've read a lot of posters had good luck with it.
In my main town an extra player mails the shirt and usually has good luck.  

You could carry the shirt in your pocket when the villager is outside.  Fill up your pockets with flowers and some shells so they can only ask to buy the shirt or trade the shirt.  If they do display that old shirt you can buy it next time they invite you over.


----------



## deerliing (Nov 23, 2017)

wow, thanks for all the replies everyone! 

i'll try out the mail reset trick first,, and if that doesn't work i'll move on to the able sisters one.

 tysm again for the help! xx


----------



## Meliara (Nov 23, 2017)

You may have already figured this out, but if not, if you time-travel you can go back to their birthday and give it to them as a present.  Just reset until they put it on immediately when you give it to them.


----------



## Loriii (Nov 23, 2017)

Send the clothing before 5 pm (even literally around 4:55 pm) then save/quit your game. Wait for 5:01 pm and onward to load your game, then go around and check if that villager changed clothes. If not, exit home menu. Don't save. Then go back and load the game again. Keep repeating until they change. Been doing this for a while now and it's probably the most convenient and surefire way instead of sending them multiple clothes each time while crossing your fingers hoping they will change


----------

